# SQUID: some sites don't work [solved]

## Turbo

When i use squid quite a few websites aren't working, below an extraction of my access.log can be found:

```

1138841269.992   1391 nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn TCP_MISS/200 43536 GET http://urlthatworks/ - DIRECT/nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn text/html

1138843043.486 179622 nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn TCP_MISS/504 1408 GET http://urlthatdoesnotwork/ - NONE/- text/html

```

What could be the cause of this ? Or what can i do to find the cause ?

Thx in advanceLast edited by Turbo on Sat Feb 04, 2006 3:21 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## winston_nolan

hi my man!

hope you are well!

dude, from what i can remeber it was a problem with my cache settings - 

like if the [object] was in my cache then it would give me a deny page, becuase i had no rights to the cached object,but if the object expired from my cache then i could fetch it direct from the site.

so, maybe you can start there - 

please paste for me your squid.conf ill have a look

winston

----------

## Turbo

Here it is:

#	WELCOME TO SQUID 2

#	------------------

#

#	This is the default Squid configuration file. You may wish

#	to look at the Squid home page (http://www.squid-cache.org/)

#	for the FAQ and other documentation.

#

#	The default Squid config file shows what the defaults for

#	various options happen to be.  If you don't need to change the

#	default, you shouldn't uncomment the line.  Doing so may cause

#	run-time problems.  In some cases "none" refers to no default

#	setting at all, while in other cases it refers to a valid

#	option - the comments for that keyword indicate if this is the

#	case.

#

# NETWORK OPTIONS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: http_port

#	Usage:	port

#		hostname:port

#		1.2.3.4:port

#

#	The socket addresses where Squid will listen for HTTP client

#	requests.  You may specify multiple socket addresses.

#	There are three forms: port alone, hostname with port, and

#	IP address with port.  If you specify a hostname or IP

#	address, Squid binds the socket to that specific

#	address.  This replaces the old 'tcp_incoming_address'

#	option.  Most likely, you do not need to bind to a specific

#	address, so you can use the port number alone.

#

#	The default port number is 3128.

#

#	If you are running Squid in accelerator mode, you

#	probably want to listen on port 80 also, or instead.

#

#	The -a command line option will override the *first* port

#	number listed here.   That option will NOT override an IP

#	address, however.

#

#	You may specify multiple socket addresses on multiple lines.

#

#	If you run Squid on a dual-homed machine with an internal

#	and an external interface we recommend you to specify the

#	internal address:port in http_port. This way Squid will only be

#	visible on the internal address.

#

#Default:

http_port 400

#  TAG: https_port

#        Usage:  [ip:]port cert=certificate.pem [key=key.pem] [options...]

#

#        The socket address where Squid will listen for HTTPS client

#        requests.

#

#        This is really only useful for situations where you are running

#        squid in accelerator mode and you want to do the SSL work at the

#        accelerator level.

#

#	You may specify multiple socket addresses on multiple lines,

#	each with their own SSL certificate and/or options.

#

#	Options:

#

#	   cert=	Path to SSL certificate (PEM format)

#

#	   key=		Path to SSL private key file (PEM format)

#			if not specified, the certificate file is

#			assumed to be a combined certificate and

#			key file

#

#	   version=	The version of SSL/TLS supported

#			    1	automatic (default)

#			    2	SSLv2 only

#			    3	SSLv3 only

#			    4	TLSv1 only

#

#	   cipher=	Colon separated list of supported ciphers

#

#	   options=	Various SSL engine options. The most important

#			being:

#			    NO_SSLv2  Disallow the use of SSLv2

#			    NO_SSLv3  Disallow the use of SSLv3

#			    NO_TLSv1  Disallow the use of TLSv1

#			See src/ssl_support.c or OpenSSL documentation

#			for a more complete list.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: ssl_unclean_shutdown

#	Some browsers (especially MSIE) bugs out on SSL shutdown

#	messages.

#

#Default:

# ssl_unclean_shutdown off

#  TAG: icp_port

#	The port number where Squid sends and receives ICP queries to

#	and from neighbor caches.  Default is 3130.  To disable use

#	"0".  May be overridden with -u on the command line.

#

#Default:

icp_port 0

#  TAG: htcp_port

#	The port number where Squid sends and receives HTCP queries to

#	and from neighbor caches.  To turn it on you want to set it to

#	4827.  By default it is set to "0" (disabled).

#

#Default:

# htcp_port 0

#  TAG: mcast_groups

#	This tag specifies a list of multicast groups which your server

#	should join to receive multicasted ICP queries.

#

#	NOTE!  Be very careful what you put here!  Be sure you

#	understand the difference between an ICP _query_ and an ICP

#	_reply_.  This option is to be set only if you want to RECEIVE

#	multicast queries.  Do NOT set this option to SEND multicast

#	ICP (use cache_peer for that).  ICP replies are always sent via

#	unicast, so this option does not affect whether or not you will

#	receive replies from multicast group members.

#

#	You must be very careful to NOT use a multicast address which

#	is already in use by another group of caches.

#

#	If you are unsure about multicast, please read the Multicast

#	chapter in the Squid FAQ (http://www.squid-cache.org/FAQ/).

#

#	Usage: mcast_groups 239.128.16.128 224.0.1.20

#

#	By default, Squid doesn't listen on any multicast groups.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: udp_incoming_address

#  TAG: udp_outgoing_address

#	udp_incoming_address	is used for the ICP socket receiving packets

#				from other caches.

#	udp_outgoing_address	is used for ICP packets sent out to other

#				caches.

#

#	The default behavior is to not bind to any specific address.

#

#	A udp_incoming_address value of 0.0.0.0 indicates Squid

#	should listen for UDP messages on all available interfaces.

#

#	If udp_outgoing_address is set to 255.255.255.255 (the default)

#	it will use the same socket as udp_incoming_address. Only

#	change this if you want to have ICP queries sent using another

#	address than where this Squid listens for ICP queries from other

#	caches.

#

#	NOTE, udp_incoming_address and udp_outgoing_address can not

#	have the same value since they both use port 3130.

#

#Default:

# udp_incoming_address 0.0.0.0

# udp_outgoing_address 255.255.255.255

# OPTIONS WHICH AFFECT THE NEIGHBOR SELECTION ALGORITHM

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: cache_peer

#	To specify other caches in a hierarchy, use the format:

#

#		cache_peer hostname type http_port icp_port

#

#	For example,

#

#	#                                        proxy  icp

#	#          hostname             type     port   port  options

#	#          -------------------- -------- ----- -----  -----------

#	cache_peer parent.foo.net       parent    3128  3130  [proxy-only]

#	cache_peer sib1.foo.net         sibling   3128  3130  [proxy-only]

#	cache_peer sib2.foo.net         sibling   3128  3130  [proxy-only]

#

#	      type:  either 'parent', 'sibling', or 'multicast'.

#

#	proxy_port:  The port number where the cache listens for proxy

#		     requests.

#

#	  icp_port:  Used for querying neighbor caches about

#		     objects.  To have a non-ICP neighbor

#		     specify '7' for the ICP port and make sure the

#		     neighbor machine has the UDP echo port

#		     enabled in its /etc/inetd.conf file.

#

#	    options: proxy-only

#		     weight=n

#		     ttl=n

#		     no-query

#		     default

#		     round-robin

#		     multicast-responder

#		     closest-only

#		     no-digest

#		     no-netdb-exchange

#		     no-delay

#		     login=user:password | PASS | *:password

#		     connect-timeout=nn

#		     digest-url=url

#		     allow-miss

#		     max-conn

#		     htcp

#		     carp-load-factor

#

#		     use 'proxy-only' to specify objects fetched

#		     from this cache should not be saved locally.

#

#		     use 'weight=n' to specify a weighted parent.

#		     The weight must be an integer.  The default weight

#		     is 1, larger weights are favored more.

#

#		     use 'ttl=n' to specify a IP multicast TTL to use

#		     when sending an ICP queries to this address.

#		     Only useful when sending to a multicast group.

#		     Because we don't accept ICP replies from random

#		     hosts, you must configure other group members as

#		     peers with the 'multicast-responder' option below.

#

#		     use 'no-query' to NOT send ICP queries to this

#		     neighbor.

#

#		     use 'default' if this is a parent cache which can

#		     be used as a "last-resort." You should probably

#		     only use 'default' in situations where you cannot

#		     use ICP with your parent cache(s).

#

#		     use 'round-robin' to define a set of parents which

#		     should be used in a round-robin fashion in the

#		     absence of any ICP queries.

#

#		     'multicast-responder' indicates the named peer

#		     is a member of a multicast group.  ICP queries will

#		     not be sent directly to the peer, but ICP replies

#		     will be accepted from it.

#

#		     'closest-only' indicates that, for ICP_OP_MISS

#		     replies, we'll only forward CLOSEST_PARENT_MISSes

#		     and never FIRST_PARENT_MISSes.

#

#		     use 'no-digest' to NOT request cache digests from

#		     this neighbor.

#

#		     'no-netdb-exchange' disables requesting ICMP

#		     RTT database (NetDB) from the neighbor.

#

#		     use 'no-delay' to prevent access to this neighbor

#		     from influencing the delay pools.

#

#		     use 'login=user:password' if this is a personal/workgroup

#		     proxy and your parent requires proxy authentication.

#		     Note: The string can include URL escapes (i.e. %20 for

#		     spaces). This also means % must be written as %%.

#

#		     use 'login=PASS' if users must authenticate against

#		     the upstream proxy. This will pass the users credentials

#		     as they are to the peer proxy. This only works for the

#		     Basic HTTP authentication scheme. Note: To combine this

#		     with proxy_auth both proxies must share the same user

#		     database as HTTP only allows for one proxy login.

#		     Also be warned this will expose your users proxy

#		     password to the peer. USE WITH CAUTION

#

#		     use 'login=*:password' to pass the username to the

#		     upstream cache, but with a fixed password. This is meant

#		     to be used when the peer is in another administrative

#		     domain, but it is still needed to identify each user.

#		     The star can optionally be followed by some extra

#		     information which is added to the username. This can

#		     be used to identify this proxy to the peer, similar to

#		     the login=username:password option above.

#

#		     use 'connect-timeout=nn' to specify a peer

#		     specific connect timeout (also see the

#		     peer_connect_timeout directive)

#

#		     use 'digest-url=url' to tell Squid to fetch the cache

#		     digest (if digests are enabled) for this host from

#		     the specified URL rather than the Squid default

#		     location.

#

#		     use 'allow-miss' to disable Squid's use of only-if-cached

#		     when forwarding requests to siblings. This is primarily

#		     useful when icp_hit_stale is used by the sibling. To

#		     extensive use of this option may result in forwarding

#		     loops, and you should avoid having two-way peerings

#		     with this option. (for example to deny peer usage on

#		     requests from peer by denying cache_peer_access if the

#		     source is a peer)

#

#		     use 'max-conn' to limit the amount of connections Squid

#		     may open to this peer.

#

#		     use 'htcp' to send HTCP, instead of ICP, queries

#		     to the neighbor.  You probably also want to

#		     set the "icp port" to 4827 instead of 3130.

#

#		     use 'carp-load-factor=f' to define a parent

#		     cache as one participating in a CARP array.

#		     The 'f' values for all CARP parents must add

#		     up to 1.0.

#

#

#	NOTE: non-ICP/HTCP neighbors must be specified as 'parent'.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: cache_peer_domain

#	Use to limit the domains for which a neighbor cache will be

#	queried.  Usage:

#

#	cache_peer_domain cache-host domain [domain ...]

#	cache_peer_domain cache-host !domain

#

#	For example, specifying

#

#		cache_peer_domain parent.foo.net	.edu

#

#	has the effect such that UDP query packets are sent to

#	'bigserver' only when the requested object exists on a

#	server in the .edu domain.  Prefixing the domainname

#	with '!' means the cache will be queried for objects

#	NOT in that domain.

#

#	NOTE:	* Any number of domains may be given for a cache-host,

#		  either on the same or separate lines.

#		* When multiple domains are given for a particular

#		  cache-host, the first matched domain is applied.

#		* Cache hosts with no domain restrictions are queried

#		  for all requests.

#		* There are no defaults.

#		* There is also a 'cache_peer_access' tag in the ACL

#		  section.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: neighbor_type_domain

#	usage: neighbor_type_domain neighbor parent|sibling domain domain ...

#

#	Modifying the neighbor type for specific domains is now

#	possible.  You can treat some domains differently than the the

#	default neighbor type specified on the 'cache_peer' line.

#	Normally it should only be necessary to list domains which

#	should be treated differently because the default neighbor type

#	applies for hostnames which do not match domains listed here.

#

#EXAMPLE:

#	cache_peer  parent cache.foo.org 3128 3130

#	neighbor_type_domain cache.foo.org sibling .com .net

#	neighbor_type_domain cache.foo.org sibling .au .de

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: icp_query_timeout	(msec)

#	Normally Squid will automatically determine an optimal ICP

#	query timeout value based on the round-trip-time of recent ICP

#	queries.  If you want to override the value determined by

#	Squid, set this 'icp_query_timeout' to a non-zero value.  This

#	value is specified in MILLISECONDS, so, to use a 2-second

#	timeout (the old default), you would write:

#

#		icp_query_timeout 2000

#

#Default:

# icp_query_timeout 0

#  TAG: maximum_icp_query_timeout	(msec)

#	Normally the ICP query timeout is determined dynamically.  But

#	sometimes it can lead to very large values (say 5 seconds).

#	Use this option to put an upper limit on the dynamic timeout

#	value.  Do NOT use this option to always use a fixed (instead

#	of a dynamic) timeout value. To set a fixed timeout see the

#	'icp_query_timeout' directive.

#

#Default:

# maximum_icp_query_timeout 2000

#  TAG: mcast_icp_query_timeout	(msec)

#	For Multicast peers, Squid regularly sends out ICP "probes" to

#	count how many other peers are listening on the given multicast

#	address.  This value specifies how long Squid should wait to

#	count all the replies.  The default is 2000 msec, or 2

#	seconds.

#

#Default:

# mcast_icp_query_timeout 2000

#  TAG: dead_peer_timeout	(seconds)

#	This controls how long Squid waits to declare a peer cache

#	as "dead."  If there are no ICP replies received in this

#	amount of time, Squid will declare the peer dead and not

#	expect to receive any further ICP replies.  However, it

#	continues to send ICP queries, and will mark the peer as

#	alive upon receipt of the first subsequent ICP reply.

#

#	This timeout also affects when Squid expects to receive ICP

#	replies from peers.  If more than 'dead_peer' seconds have

#	passed since the last ICP reply was received, Squid will not

#	expect to receive an ICP reply on the next query.  Thus, if

#	your time between requests is greater than this timeout, you

#	will see a lot of requests sent DIRECT to origin servers

#	instead of to your parents.

#

#Default:

# dead_peer_timeout 10 seconds

#  TAG: hierarchy_stoplist

#	A list of words which, if found in a URL, cause the object to

#	be handled directly by this cache.  In other words, use this

#	to not query neighbor caches for certain objects.  You may

#	list this option multiple times. Note: never_direct overrides

#	this option.

#We recommend you to use at least the following line.

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?

#  TAG: no_cache

#	A list of ACL elements which, if matched, cause the request to

#	not be satisfied from the cache and the reply to not be cached.

#	In other words, use this to force certain objects to never be cached.

#

#	You must use the word 'DENY' to indicate the ACL names which should

#	NOT be cached.

#

#We recommend you to use the following two lines.

acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?

no_cache deny QUERY

# OPTIONS WHICH AFFECT THE CACHE SIZE

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: cache_mem	(bytes)

#	NOTE: THIS PARAMETER DOES NOT SPECIFY THE MAXIMUM PROCESS SIZE.

#	IT ONLY PLACES A LIMIT ON HOW MUCH ADDITIONAL MEMORY SQUID WILL

#	USE AS A MEMORY CACHE OF OBJECTS. SQUID USES MEMORY FOR OTHER

#	THINGS AS WELL. SEE THE SQUID FAQ SECTION 8 FOR DETAILS.

#

#	'cache_mem' specifies the ideal amount of memory to be used

#	for:

#		* In-Transit objects

#		* Hot Objects

#		* Negative-Cached objects

#

#	Data for these objects are stored in 4 KB blocks.  This

#	parameter specifies the ideal upper limit on the total size of

#	4 KB blocks allocated.  In-Transit objects take the highest

#	priority.

#

#	In-transit objects have priority over the others.  When

#	additional space is needed for incoming data, negative-cached

#	and hot objects will be released.  In other words, the

#	negative-cached and hot objects will fill up any unused space

#	not needed for in-transit objects.

#

#	If circumstances require, this limit will be exceeded.

#	Specifically, if your incoming request rate requires more than

#	'cache_mem' of memory to hold in-transit objects, Squid will

#	exceed this limit to satisfy the new requests.  When the load

#	decreases, blocks will be freed until the high-water mark is

#	reached.  Thereafter, blocks will be used to store hot

#	objects.

#

#Default:

cache_mem 32 MB

#  TAG: cache_swap_low	(percent, 0-100)

#  TAG: cache_swap_high	(percent, 0-100)

#

#	The low- and high-water marks for cache object replacement.

#	Replacement begins when the swap (disk) usage is above the

#	low-water mark and attempts to maintain utilization near the

#	low-water mark.  As swap utilization gets close to high-water

#	mark object eviction becomes more aggressive.  If utilization is

#	close to the low-water mark less replacement is done each time.

#

#	Defaults are 90% and 95%. If you have a large cache, 5% could be

#	hundreds of MB. If this is the case you may wish to set these

#	numbers closer together.

#

#Default:

# cache_swap_low 90

# cache_swap_high 95

#  TAG: maximum_object_size	(bytes)

#	Objects larger than this size will NOT be saved on disk.  The

#	value is specified in kilobytes, and the default is 4MB.  If

#	you wish to get a high BYTES hit ratio, you should probably

#	increase this (one 32 MB object hit counts for 3200 10KB

#	hits).  If you wish to increase speed more than your want to

#	save bandwidth you should leave this low.

#

#	NOTE: if using the LFUDA replacement policy you should increase

#	this value to maximize the byte hit rate improvement of LFUDA!

#	See replacement_policy below for a discussion of this policy.

#

#Default:

# maximum_object_size 4096 KB

#  TAG: minimum_object_size	(bytes)

#	Objects smaller than this size will NOT be saved on disk.  The

#	value is specified in kilobytes, and the default is 0 KB, which

#	means there is no minimum.

#

#Default:

# minimum_object_size 0 KB

#  TAG: maximum_object_size_in_memory	(bytes)

#        Objects greater than this size will not be attempted to kept in

#        the memory cache. This should be set high enough to keep objects

#        accessed frequently in memory to improve performance whilst low

#        enough to keep larger objects from hoarding cache_mem .

#

#Default:

maximum_object_size_in_memory 128 KB

#  TAG: ipcache_size	(number of entries)

#  TAG: ipcache_low	(percent)

#  TAG: ipcache_high	(percent)

#	The size, low-, and high-water marks for the IP cache.

#

#Default:

# ipcache_size 1024

# ipcache_low 90

# ipcache_high 95

#  TAG: fqdncache_size	(number of entries)

#	Maximum number of FQDN cache entries.

#

#Default:

# fqdncache_size 1024

#  TAG: cache_replacement_policy

#	The cache replacement policy parameter determines which

#	objects are evicted (replaced) when disk space is needed.

#

#	    lru       : Squid's original list based LRU policy

#	    heap GDSF : Greedy-Dual Size Frequency

#	    heap LFUDA: Least Frequently Used with Dynamic Aging

#	    heap LRU  : LRU policy implemented using a heap

#

#	Applies to any cache_dir lines listed below this.

#

#	The LRU policies keeps recently referenced objects.

#

#	The heap GDSF policy optimizes object hit rate by keeping smaller

#	popular objects in cache so it has a better chance of getting a

#	hit.  It achieves a lower byte hit rate than LFUDA though since

#	it evicts larger (possibly popular) objects.

#

#	The heap LFUDA policy keeps popular objects in cache regardless of

#	their size and thus optimizes byte hit rate at the expense of

#	hit rate since one large, popular object will prevent many

#	smaller, slightly less popular objects from being cached.

#

#	Both policies utilize a dynamic aging mechanism that prevents

#	cache pollution that can otherwise occur with frequency-based

#	replacement policies.

#

#	NOTE: if using the LFUDA replacement policy you should increase

#	the value of maximum_object_size above its default of 4096 KB to

#	to maximize the potential byte hit rate improvement of LFUDA.

#

#	For more information about the GDSF and LFUDA cache replacement

#	policies see http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/1999/HPL-1999-69.html

#	and http://fog.hpl.external.hp.com/techreports/98/HPL-98-173.html.

#

#Default:

# cache_replacement_policy lru

#  TAG: memory_replacement_policy

#	The memory replacement policy parameter determines which

#	objects are purged from memory when memory space is needed.

#

#	See cache_replacement_policy for details.

#

#Default:

# memory_replacement_policy lru

# LOGFILE PATHNAMES AND CACHE DIRECTORIES

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: cache_dir

#	Usage:

#

#	cache_dir Type Directory-Name Fs-specific-data [options]

#

#	You can specify multiple cache_dir lines to spread the

#	cache among different disk partitions.

#

#	Type specifies the kind of storage system to use. Only "ufs"

#	is built by default. To enable any of the other storage systems

#	see the --enable-storeio configure option.

#

#	'Directory' is a top-level directory where cache swap

#	files will be stored.  If you want to use an entire disk

#	for caching, this can be the mount-point directory.

#	The directory must exist and be writable by the Squid

#	process.  Squid will NOT create this directory for you.

#

#	The ufs store type:

#

#	"ufs" is the old well-known Squid storage format that has always

#	been there.

#

#	cache_dir ufs Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options]

#

#	'Mbytes' is the amount of disk space (MB) to use under this

#	directory.  The default is 100 MB.  Change this to suit your

#	configuration.  Do NOT put the size of your disk drive here.

#	Instead, if you want Squid to use the entire disk drive,

#	subtract 20% and use that value.

#

#	'Level-1' is the number of first-level subdirectories which

#	will be created under the 'Directory'.  The default is 16.

#

#	'Level-2' is the number of second-level subdirectories which

#	will be created under each first-level directory.  The default

#	is 256.

#

#	The aufs store type:

#

#	"aufs" uses the same storage format as "ufs", utilizing

#	POSIX-threads to avoid blocking the main Squid process on

#	disk-I/O. This was formerly known in Squid as async-io.

#

#	cache_dir aufs Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options]

#

#	see argument descriptions under ufs above

#

#	The diskd store type:

#

#	"diskd" uses the same storage format as "ufs", utilizing a

#	separate process to avoid blocking the main Squid process on

#	disk-I/O.

#

#	cache_dir diskd Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options] [Q1=n] [Q2=n]

#

#	see argument descriptions under ufs above

#

#	Q1 specifies the number of unacknowledged I/O requests when Squid

#	stops opening new files. If this many messages are in the queues,

#	Squid won't open new files. Default is 64

#

#	Q2 specifies the number of unacknowledged messages when Squid

#	starts blocking.  If this many messages are in the queues,

#	Squid blocks until it receives some replies. Default is 72

#

#	When Q1 < Q2 (the default), the cache directory is optimized

#	for lower response time at the expense of a decrease in hit

#	ratio.  If Q1 > Q2, the cache directory is optimized for

#	higher hit ratio at the expense of an increase in response

#	time.

#

#	The coss store type:

#

#	block-size=n defines the "block size" for COSS cache_dir's.

#	Squid uses file numbers as block numbers.  Since file numbers

#	are limited to 24 bits, the block size determines the maximum

#	size of the COSS partition.  The default is 512 bytes, which

#	leads to a maximum cache_dir size of 512<<24, or 8 GB.  Note

#	you should not change the coss block size after Squid

#	has written some objects to the cache_dir.

#

#	Common options:

#

#	read-only, this cache_dir is read only.

#

#	max-size=n, refers to the max object size this storedir supports.

#	It is used to initially choose the storedir to dump the object.

#	Note: To make optimal use of the max-size limits you should order

#	the cache_dir lines with the smallest max-size value first and the

#	ones with no max-size specification last.

#

#	Note that for coss, max-size must be less than COSS_MEMBUF_SZ

#	(hard coded at 1 MB).

#

#Default:

cache_dir ufs /var/cache/squid 1024 16 256

#  TAG: cache_access_log

#	Logs the client request activity.  Contains an entry for

#	every HTTP and ICP queries received. To disable, enter "none".

#

#Default:

# cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log

#  TAG: cache_log

#	Cache logging file. This is where general information about

#	your cache's behavior goes. You can increase the amount of data

#	logged to this file with the "debug_options" tag below.

#

#Default:

# cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log

#  TAG: cache_store_log

#	Logs the activities of the storage manager.  Shows which

#	objects are ejected from the cache, and which objects are

#	saved and for how long.  To disable, enter "none". There are

#	not really utilities to analyze this data, so you can safely

#	disable it.

#

#Default:

# cache_store_log /var/log/squid/store.log

#  TAG: cache_swap_log

#	Location for the cache "swap.state" file. This log file holds

#	the metadata of objects saved on disk.  It is used to rebuild

#	the cache during startup.  Normally this file resides in each

#	'cache_dir' directory, but you may specify an alternate

#	pathname here.  Note you must give a full filename, not just

#	a directory. Since this is the index for the whole object

#	list you CANNOT periodically rotate it!

#

#	If %s can be used in the file name it will be replaced with a

#	a representation of the cache_dir name where each / is replaced

#	with '.'. This is needed to allow adding/removing cache_dir

#	lines when cache_swap_log is being used.

#

#	If have more than one 'cache_dir', and %s is not used in the name

#	these swap logs will have names such as:

#

#		cache_swap_log.00

#		cache_swap_log.01

#		cache_swap_log.02

#

#	The numbered extension (which is added automatically)

#	corresponds to the order of the 'cache_dir' lines in this

#	configuration file.  If you change the order of the 'cache_dir'

#	lines in this file, these log files will NOT correspond to

#	the correct 'cache_dir' entry (unless you manually rename

#	them).  We recommend you do NOT use this option.  It is

#	better to keep these log files in each 'cache_dir' directory.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: emulate_httpd_log	on|off

#	The Cache can emulate the log file format which many 'httpd'

#	programs use.  To disable/enable this emulation, set

#	emulate_httpd_log to 'off' or 'on'.  The default

#	is to use the native log format since it includes useful

#	information Squid-specific log analyzers use.

#

#Default:

# emulate_httpd_log off

#  TAG: log_ip_on_direct	on|off

#	Log the destination IP address in the hierarchy log tag when going

#	direct. Earlier Squid versions logged the hostname here. If you

#	prefer the old way set this to off.

#

#Default:

# log_ip_on_direct on

#  TAG: mime_table

#	Pathname to Squid's MIME table. You shouldn't need to change

#	this, but the default file contains examples and formatting

#	information if you do.

#

#Default:

# mime_table /etc/squid/mime.conf

#  TAG: log_mime_hdrs	on|off

#	The Cache can record both the request and the response MIME

#	headers for each HTTP transaction.  The headers are encoded

#	safely and will appear as two bracketed fields at the end of

#	the access log (for either the native or httpd-emulated log

#	formats).  To enable this logging set log_mime_hdrs to 'on'.

#

#Default:

# log_mime_hdrs off

#  TAG: useragent_log

#	Squid will write the User-Agent field from HTTP requests

#	to the filename specified here.  By default useragent_log

#	is disabled.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: referer_log

#	Squid will write the Referer field from HTTP requests to the

#	filename specified here.  By default referer_log is disabled.

#

#Default:

referer_log /var/log/squid/referer.log

#  TAG: pid_filename

#	A filename to write the process-id to.  To disable, enter "none".

#

#Default:

# pid_filename /var/run/squid.pid

#  TAG: debug_options

#	Logging options are set as section,level where each source file

#	is assigned a unique section.  Lower levels result in less

#	output,  Full debugging (level 9) can result in a very large

#	log file, so be careful.  The magic word "ALL" sets debugging

#	levels for all sections.  We recommend normally running with

#	"ALL,1".

#

#Default:

debug_options ALL,9

#  TAG: log_fqdn	on|off

#	Turn this on if you wish to log fully qualified domain names

#	in the access.log. To do this Squid does a DNS lookup of all

#	IP's connecting to it. This can (in some situations) increase

#	latency, which makes your cache seem slower for interactive

#	browsing.

#

#Default:

# log_fqdn off

#  TAG: client_netmask

#	A netmask for client addresses in logfiles and cachemgr output.

#	Change this to protect the privacy of your cache clients.

#	A netmask of 255.255.255.0 will log all IP's in that range with

#	the last digit set to '0'.

#

#Default:

# client_netmask 255.255.255.255

# OPTIONS FOR EXTERNAL SUPPORT PROGRAMS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: ftp_user

#	If you want the anonymous login password to be more informative

#	(and enable the use of picky ftp servers), set this to something

#	reasonable for your domain, like wwwuser@somewhere.net

#

#	The reason why this is domainless by default is the

#	request can be made on the behalf of a user in any domain,

#	depending on how the cache is used.

#	Some ftp server also validate the email address is valid

#	(for example perl.com).

#

#Default:

# ftp_user Squid@

#  TAG: ftp_list_width

#	Sets the width of ftp listings. This should be set to fit in

#	the width of a standard browser. Setting this too small

#	can cut off long filenames when browsing ftp sites.

#

#Default:

# ftp_list_width 32

#  TAG: ftp_passive

#	If your firewall does not allow Squid to use passive

#	connections, turn off this option.

#

#Default:

# ftp_passive on

#  TAG: ftp_sanitycheck

#	For security and data integrity reasons Squid by default performs

#	sanity checks of the addresses of FTP data connections ensure the

#	data connection is to the requested server. If you need to allow

#	FTP connections to servers using another IP address for the data

#	connection turn this off.

#

#Default:

# ftp_sanitycheck on

#  TAG: ftp_telnet_protocol

#	The FTP protocol is officially defined to use the telnet protocol

#	as transport channel for the control connection. However, many

#	implementations are broken and does not respect this aspect of

#	the FTP protocol.

#

#	If you have trouble accessing files with ASCII code 255 in the

#	path or similar problems involving this ASCII code you can

#	try setting this directive to off. If that helps, report to the

#	operator of the FTP server in question that their FTP server

#	is broken and does not follow the FTP standard.

#

#Default:

# ftp_telnet_protocol on

#  TAG: cache_dns_program

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --disable-internal-dns option

#

#	Specify the location of the executable for dnslookup process.

#

#Default:

# cache_dns_program /usr/lib/squid/dnsserver

#  TAG: dns_children

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --disable-internal-dns option

#

#	The number of processes spawn to service DNS name lookups.

#	For heavily loaded caches on large servers, you should

#	probably increase this value to at least 10.  The maximum

#	is 32.  The default is 5.

#

#	You must have at least one dnsserver process.

#

#Default:

# dns_children 5

#  TAG: dns_retransmit_interval

#	Initial retransmit interval for DNS queries. The interval is

#	doubled each time all configured DNS servers have been tried.

#

#

#Default:

# dns_retransmit_interval 5 seconds

#  TAG: dns_timeout

#	DNS Query timeout. If no response is received to a DNS query

#	within this time all DNS servers for the queried domain

#	are assumed to be unavailable.

#

#Default:

# dns_timeout 2 minutes

#  TAG: dns_defnames	on|off

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --disable-internal-dns option

#

#	Normally the 'dnsserver' disables the RES_DEFNAMES resolver

#	option (see res_init(3)).  This prevents caches in a hierarchy

#	from interpreting single-component hostnames locally.  To allow

#	dnsserver to handle single-component names, enable this

#	option.

#

#Default:

# dns_defnames off

#  TAG: dns_nameservers

#	Use this if you want to specify a list of DNS name servers

#	(IP addresses) to use instead of those given in your

#	/etc/resolv.conf file.

#	On Windows platforms, if no value is specified here or in

#	the /etc/resolv.conf file, the list of DNS name servers are

#	taken from the Windows registry, both static and dynamic DHCP

#	configurations are supported.

#

#	Example: dns_nameservers 10.0.0.1 192.172.0.4

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: hosts_file

#	Location of the host-local IP name-address associations

#	database.  Most Operating Systems have such a file: under

#	Un*X it's by default in /etc/hosts.  MS-Windows NT/2000 places

#	it in %SystemRoot%(by default

#	c:\winnt)\system32\drivers\etc\hosts, while Windows 9x/ME

#	places it in %windir%(usually c:\windows)\hosts

#

#	The file contains newline-separated definitions, in the

#	form ip_address_in_dotted_form name [name ...] names are

#	whitespace-separated.  lines beginning with an hash (#)

#	character are comments.

#

#	The file is checked at startup and upon configuration.  If

#	set to 'none', it won't be checked.  If append_domain is

#	used, that domain will be added to domain-local (i.e. not

#	containing any dot character) host definitions.

#

#Default:

# hosts_file /etc/hosts

#  TAG: diskd_program

#	Specify the location of the diskd executable.

#	Note that this is only useful if you have compiled in

#	diskd as one of the store io modules.

#

#Default:

# diskd_program /usr/lib/squid/diskd

#  TAG: unlinkd_program

#	Specify the location of the executable for file deletion process.

#

#Default:

# unlinkd_program /usr/lib/squid/unlinkd

#  TAG: pinger_program

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --enable-icmp option

#

#	Specify the location of the executable for the pinger process.

#

#Default:

# pinger_program /usr/lib/squid/pinger

#  TAG: redirect_program

#	Specify the location of the executable for the URL redirector.

#	Since they can perform almost any function there isn't one included.

#	See the FAQ (section 15) for information on how to write one.

#	By default, a redirector is not used.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: redirect_children

#	The number of redirector processes to spawn. If you start

#	too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a backlog of

#	URLs, slowing it down. If you start too many they will use RAM

#	and other system resources.

#

#Default:

# redirect_children 5

#  TAG: redirect_rewrites_host_header

#	By default Squid rewrites any Host: header in redirected

#	requests.  If you are running an accelerator this may

#	not be a wanted effect of a redirector.

#

#Default:

# redirect_rewrites_host_header on

#  TAG: redirector_access

#	If defined, this access list specifies which requests are

#	sent to the redirector processes.  By default all requests

#	are sent.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: auth_param

#	This is used to define parameters for the various authentication

#	schemes supported by Squid.

#

#	format: auth_param scheme parameter [setting]

#

#	The order in which authentication schemes are presented to the client is

#	dependent on the order the scheme first appears in config file. IE

#	has a bug (it's not rfc 2617 compliant) in that it will use the basic

#	scheme if basic is the first entry presented, even if more secure

#	schemes are presented. For now use the order in the recommended

#	settings section below. If other browsers have difficulties (don't

#	recognize the schemes offered even if you are using basic) either

#	put basic first, or disable the other schemes (by commenting out their

#	program entry).

#

#	Once an authentication scheme is fully configured, it can only be

#	shutdown by shutting squid down and restarting. Changes can be made on

#	the fly and activated with a reconfigure. I.E. You can change to a

#	different helper, but not unconfigure the helper completely.

#

#	Please note that while this directive defines how Squid processes

#	authentication it does not automatically activate authentication.

#	To use authentication you must in addition make use of ACLs based

#	on login name in http_access (proxy_auth, proxy_auth_regex or

#	external with %LOGIN used in the format tag). The browser will be

#	challenged for authentication on the first such acl encountered

#	in http_access processing and will also be re-challenged for new

#	login credentials if the request is being denied by a proxy_auth

#	type acl.

#

#	WARNING: authentication can't be used in a transparently intercepting

#	proxy as the client then thinks it is talking to an origin server and

#	not the proxy. This is a limitation of bending the TCP/IP protocol to

#	transparently intercepting port 80, not a limitation in Squid.

#

#	=== Parameters for the basic scheme follow. ===

#

#	"program" cmdline

#	Specify the command for the external authenticator.  Such a program

#	reads a line containing "username password" and replies "OK" or

#	"ERR" in an endless loop. "ERR" responses may optionally be followed

#	by a error description available as %m in the returned error page.

#

#	By default, the basic authentication scheme is not used unless a

#	program is specified.

#

#	If you want to use the traditional proxy authentication, jump over to

#	the helpers/basic_auth/NCSA directory and type:

#		% make

#		% make install

#

#	Then, set this line to something like

#

#	auth_param basic program /usr/libexec/ncsa_auth /usr/etc/passwd

#

#	"children" numberofchildren

#	The number of authenticator processes to spawn.

#	If you start too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a

#	backlog of usercode/password verifications, slowing it down. When

#	password verifications are done via a (slow) network you are likely to

#	need lots of authenticator processes.

#	auth_param basic children 5

#

#	"realm" realmstring

#	Specifies the realm name which is to be reported to the client for

#	the basic proxy authentication scheme (part of the text the user

#	will see when prompted their username and password).

#	auth_param basic realm Squid proxy-caching web server

#

#	"credentialsttl" timetolive

#	Specifies how long squid assumes an externally validated

#	username:password pair is valid for - in other words how often the

#	helper program is called for that user. Set this low to force

#	revalidation with short lived passwords.  Note that setting this high

#	does not impact your susceptibility to replay attacks unless you are

#	using an one-time password system (such as SecureID). If you are using

#	such a system, you will be vulnerable to replay attacks unless you

#	also use the max_user_ip ACL in an http_access rule.

#	auth_param basic credentialsttl 2 hours

#

#	"casesensitive" on|off

#	Specifies if usernames are case sensitive. Most user databases are

#	case insensitive allowing the same username to be spelled using both

#	lower and upper case letters, but some are case sensitive. This

#	makes a big difference for user_max_ip ACL processing and similar.

#	auth_param basic casesensitive off

#

#	=== Parameters for the digest scheme follow ===

#

#	"program" cmdline

#	Specify the command for the external authenticator.  Such a program

#	reads a line containing "username":"realm" and replies with the

#	appropriate H(A1) value base64 encoded or ERR if the user (or his H(A1)

#	hash) does not exists.  See rfc 2616 for the definition of H(A1).

#	"ERR" responses may optionally be followed by a error description

#	available as %m in the returned error page.

#

#	By default, the digest authentication scheme is not used unless a

#	program is specified.

#

#	If you want to use a digest authenticator, jump over to the

#	helpers/digest_auth/ directory and choose the authenticator to use.

#	It it's directory type

#        	% make

#	        % make install

#

#	Then, set this line to something like

#

#	auth_param digest program /usr/libexec/digest_auth_pw /usr/etc/digpass

#

#

#	"children" numberofchildren

#	The number of authenticator processes to spawn (no default). If you

#	start too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a backlog of

#	H(A1) calculations, slowing it down.  When the H(A1) calculations are

#	done via a (slow) network you are likely to need lots of authenticator

#	processes.

#	auth_param digest children 5

#

#	"realm" realmstring

#	Specifies the realm name which is to be reported to the client for the

#	digest proxy authentication scheme (part of the text the user will see

#	when prompted their username and password).

#	auth_param digest realm Squid proxy-caching web server

#

#	"nonce_garbage_interval" timeinterval

#	Specifies the interval that nonces that have been issued to clients are

#	checked for validity.

#	auth_param digest nonce_garbage_interval 5 minutes

#

#	"nonce_max_duration" timeinterval

#	Specifies the maximum length of time a given nonce will be valid for.

#	auth_param digest nonce_max_duration 30 minutes

#

#	"nonce_max_count" number

#	Specifies the maximum number of times a given nonce can be used.

#	auth_param digest nonce_max_count 50

#

#	"nonce_strictness" on|off

#	Determines if squid requires strict increment-by-1 behavior for nonce

#	counts, or just incrementing (off - for use when useragents generate

#	nonce counts that occasionally miss 1 (ie, 1,2,4,6)).

#	auth_param digest nonce_strictness off

#

#	"check_nonce_count" on|off

#	This directive if set to off can disable the nonce count check

#	completely to work around buggy digest qop implementations in certain

#	mainstream browser versions. Default on to check the nonce count to

#	protect from authentication replay attacks.

#	auth_param digest check_nonce_count on

#

#	"post_workaround" on|off

#	This is a workaround to certain buggy browsers who sends an incorrect

#	request digest in POST requests when reusing the same nonce as acquired

#       	earlier in response to a GET request.

#	auth_param digest post_workaround off

#

#	=== NTLM scheme options follow ===

#

#	"program" cmdline

#	Specify the command for the external NTLM authenticator. Such a

#	program participates in the NTLMSSP exchanges between Squid and the

#	client and reads commands according to the Squid NTLMSSP helper

#	protocol. See helpers/ntlm_auth/ for details. Recommended ntlm

#	authenticator is ntlm_auth from Samba-3.X, but a number of other

#	ntlm authenticators is available.

#

#	By default, the ntlm authentication scheme is not used unless a

#	program is specified.

#

#	auth_param ntlm program /path/to/samba/bin/ntlm_auth --helper-protocol=squid-2.5-ntlmssp

#

#	"children" numberofchildren

#	The number of authenticator processes to spawn (no default). If you

#	start too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a backlog

#	of credential verifications, slowing it down. When credential

#	verifications are done via a (slow) network you are likely to need

#	lots of authenticator processes.

#	auth_param ntlm children 5

#

#	"max_challenge_reuses" number

#	The maximum number of times a challenge given by a ntlm authentication

#	helper can be reused. Increasing this number increases your exposure

#	to replay attacks on your network. 0 (the default) means use the

#	challenge is used only once. See also the max_ntlm_challenge_lifetime

#	directive if enabling challenge reuses.

#	auth_param ntlm max_challenge_reuses 0

#

#	"max_challenge_lifetime" timespan

#	The maximum time period a ntlm challenge is reused over. The

#	actual period will be the minimum of this time AND the number of

#	reused challenges.

#	auth_param ntlm max_challenge_lifetime 2 minutes

#

#	"use_ntlm_negotiate" on|off

#	Enables support for NTLM NEGOTIATE packet exchanges with the helper.

#	The configured ntlm authenticator must be able to handle NTLM

#	NEGOTIATE packet. See the authenticator programs documentation if

#	unsure. ntlm_auth from Samba-3.0.2 or later supports the use of this

#	option.

#	The NEGOTIATE packet is required to support NTLMv2 and a

#	number of other negotiable NTLMSSP options, and also makes it

#	more likely the negotiation is successful. Enabling this parameter

#	will also solve problems encountered when NT domain policies

#	restrict users to access only certain workstations. When this is off,

#	all users must be allowed to log on the proxy servers too, or they'll

#	get "invalid workstation" errors - and access denied - when trying to

#	use Squid's services.

#	Use of ntlm NEGOTIATE is incompatible with challenge reuse, so

#	enabling this parameter will OVERRIDE the max_challenge_reuses and

#	max_challenge_lifetime parameters and set them to 0.

#	auth_param ntlm use_ntlm_negotiate off

#

#Recommended minimum configuration:

#auth_param digest program <uncomment and complete this line>

#auth_param digest children 5

#auth_param digest realm Squid proxy-caching web server

#auth_param digest nonce_garbage_interval 5 minutes

#auth_param digest nonce_max_duration 30 minutes

#auth_param digest nonce_max_count 50

#auth_param ntlm program <uncomment and complete this line to activate>

#auth_param ntlm children 5

#auth_param ntlm max_challenge_reuses 0

#auth_param ntlm max_challenge_lifetime 2 minutes

#auth_param ntlm use_ntlm_negotiate off

#auth_param basic program <uncomment and complete this line>

auth_param basic children 5

auth_param basic realm Squid proxy-caching web server

auth_param basic credentialsttl 2 hours

auth_param basic casesensitive off

#  TAG: authenticate_cache_garbage_interval

#	The time period between garbage collection across the username cache.

#	This is a tradeoff between memory utilization (long intervals - say

#	2 days) and CPU (short intervals - say 1 minute). Only change if you

#	have good reason to.

#

#Default:

# authenticate_cache_garbage_interval 1 hour

#  TAG: authenticate_ttl

#	The time a user & their credentials stay in the logged in user cache

#	since their last request. When the garbage interval passes, all user

#	credentials that have passed their TTL are removed from memory.

#

#Default:

# authenticate_ttl 1 hour

#  TAG: authenticate_ip_ttl

#	If you use proxy authentication and the 'max_user_ip' ACL, this

#	directive controls how long Squid remembers the IP addresses

#	associated with each user.  Use a small value (e.g., 60 seconds) if

#	your users might change addresses quickly, as is the case with

#	dialups. You might be safe using a larger value (e.g., 2 hours) in a

#	corporate LAN environment with relatively static address assignments.

#

#Default:

# authenticate_ip_ttl 0 seconds

#  TAG: external_acl_type

#	This option defines external acl classes using a helper program to

#	look up the status

#

#	  external_acl_type name [options] FORMAT.. /path/to/helper [helper arguments..]

#

#	Options:

#

#	  ttl=n		TTL in seconds for cached results (defaults to 3600

#	  		for 1 hour)

#	  negative_ttl=n

#	  		TTL for cached negative lookups (default same

#	  		as ttl)

#	  children=n	Concurrency level / number of processes spawn

#			to service external acl lookups of this type.

#			Note: see compatibility note below

#	  cache=n	result cache size, 0 is unbounded (default)

#	  protocol=3.0	Use URL-escaped strings instead of quoting

#

#	FORMAT specifications

#

#	  %LOGIN	Authenticated user login name

#	  %IDENT	Ident user name

#	  %SRC		Client IP

#	  %DST		Requested host

#	  %PROTO	Requested protocol

#	  %PORT		Requested port

#	  %METHOD	Request method

#	  %{Header}	HTTP request header

#	  %{Hdr:member}	HTTP request header list member

#	  %{Hdr:;member}

#	  		HTTP request header list member using ; as

#	  		list separator. ; can be any non-alphanumeric

#			character.

#

#	In addition, any string specified in the referencing acl will

#	also be included in the helper request line, after the specified

#	formats (see the "acl external" directive)

#

#	The helper receives lines per the above format specification,

#	and returns lines starting with OK or ERR indicating the validity

#	of the request and optionally followed by additional keywords with

#	more details.

#

#	General result syntax:

#

#	  OK/ERR keyword=value ...

#

#	Defined keywords:

#

#	  user=		The users name (login)

#	  error=	Error description (only defined for ERR results)

#

#	Keyword values need to be enclosed in quotes if they may contain

#	whitespace, or the whitespace escaped using \. Any quotes or \

#	characters within the keyword value must be \ escaped.

#

#	If protocol=3.0 then URL escaping of the strings is used instead

#	of the above described quoting format.

#

#	Compatibility Note: The children= option was named concurrency= in

#	Squid-2.5.STABLE3 and earlier and such syntax is still accepted to

#	keep compatibility within the Squid-2.5 release. However, the meaning

#	of concurrency= option has changed in Squid-3 and the old syntax of

#	the directive is therefore deprecated from Squid-2.5.STABLE4 and later.

#	If you want to be able to easily downgrade to earlier Squid-2.5

#	releases you may want to continue using the old name, if not

#	please use the new name.

#

#Default:

# none

# OPTIONS FOR TUNING THE CACHE

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: wais_relay_host

#  TAG: wais_relay_port

#	Relay WAIS request to host (1st arg) at port (2 arg).

#

#Default:

# wais_relay_port 0

#  TAG: request_header_max_size	(KB)

#	This specifies the maximum size for HTTP headers in a request.

#	Request headers are usually relatively small (about 512 bytes).

#	Placing a limit on the request header size will catch certain

#	bugs (for example with persistent connections) and possibly

#	buffer-overflow or denial-of-service attacks.

#

#Default:

# request_header_max_size 20 KB

#  TAG: request_body_max_size	(KB)

#	This specifies the maximum size for an HTTP request body.

#	In other words, the maximum size of a PUT/POST request.

#	A user who attempts to send a request with a body larger

#	than this limit receives an "Invalid Request" error message.

#	If you set this parameter to a zero (the default), there will

#	be no limit imposed.

#

#Default:

# request_body_max_size 0 KB

#  TAG: refresh_pattern

#	usage: refresh_pattern [-i] regex min percent max [options]

#

#	By default, regular expressions are CASE-SENSITIVE.  To make

#	them case-insensitive, use the -i option.

#

#	'Min' is the time (in minutes) an object without an explicit

#	expiry time should be considered fresh. The recommended

#	value is 0, any higher values may cause dynamic applications

#	to be erroneously cached unless the application designer

#	has taken the appropriate actions.

#

#	'Percent' is a percentage of the objects age (time since last

#	modification age) an object without explicit expiry time

#	will be considered fresh.

#

#	'Max' is an upper limit on how long objects without an explicit

#	expiry time will be considered fresh.

#

#	options: override-expire

#		 override-lastmod

#		 reload-into-ims

#		 ignore-reload

#

#		override-expire enforces min age even if the server

#		sent a Expires: header. Doing this VIOLATES the HTTP

#		standard.  Enabling this feature could make you liable

#		for problems which it causes.

#

#		override-lastmod enforces min age even on objects

#		that were modified recently.

#

#		reload-into-ims changes client no-cache or ``reload''

#		to If-Modified-Since requests. Doing this VIOLATES the

#		HTTP standard. Enabling this feature could make you

#		liable for problems which it causes.

#

#		ignore-reload ignores a client no-cache or ``reload''

#		header. Doing this VIOLATES the HTTP standard. Enabling

#		this feature could make you liable for problems which

#		it causes.

#

#	Basically a cached object is:

#

#		FRESH if expires < now, else STALE

#		STALE if age > max

#		FRESH if lm-factor < percent, else STALE

#		FRESH if age < min

#		else STALE

#

#	The refresh_pattern lines are checked in the order listed here.

#	The first entry which matches is used.  If none of the entries

#	match the default will be used.

#

#	Note, you must uncomment all the default lines if you want

#	to change one. The default setting is only active if none is

#	used.

#

#Suggested default:

refresh_pattern ^ftp:		1440	20%	10080

refresh_pattern ^gopher:	1440	0%	1440

refresh_pattern .		0	20%	4320

#  TAG: quick_abort_min	(KB)

#  TAG: quick_abort_max	(KB)

#  TAG: quick_abort_pct	(percent)

#	The cache by default continues downloading aborted requests

#	which are almost completed (less than 16 KB remaining). This

#	may be undesirable on slow (e.g. SLIP) links and/or very busy

#	caches.  Impatient users may tie up file descriptors and

#	bandwidth by repeatedly requesting and immediately aborting

#	downloads.

#

#	When the user aborts a request, Squid will check the

#	quick_abort values to the amount of data transfered until

#	then.

#

#	If the transfer has less than 'quick_abort_min' KB remaining,

#	it will finish the retrieval.

#

#	If the transfer has more than 'quick_abort_max' KB remaining,

#	it will abort the retrieval.

#

#	If more than 'quick_abort_pct' of the transfer has completed,

#	it will finish the retrieval.

#

#	If you do not want any retrieval to continue after the client

#	has aborted, set both 'quick_abort_min' and 'quick_abort_max'

#	to '0 KB'.

#

#	If you want retrievals to always continue if they are being

#	cached set 'quick_abort_min' to '-1 KB'.

#

#Default:

# quick_abort_min 16 KB

# quick_abort_max 16 KB

# quick_abort_pct 95

#  TAG: negative_ttl	time-units

#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for failed requests.  Certain types of

#	failures (such as "connection refused" and "404 Not Found") are

#	negatively-cached for a configurable amount of time.  The

#	default is 5 minutes.  Note that this is different from

#	negative caching of DNS lookups.

#

#Default:

# negative_ttl 5 minutes

#  TAG: positive_dns_ttl	time-units

#	Upper limit on how long Squid will cache positive DNS responses.

#	Default is 6 hours (360 minutes). This directive must be set

#	larger than negative_dns_ttl.

#

#Default:

# positive_dns_ttl 6 hours

#  TAG: negative_dns_ttl	time-units

#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for negative caching of failed DNS lookups.

#	This also makes sets the lower cache limit on positive lookups.

#	Minimum value is 1 second, and it is not recommendable to go

#	much below 10 seconds.

#

#Default:

# negative_dns_ttl 1 minute

#  TAG: range_offset_limit	(bytes)

#	Sets a upper limit on how far into the the file a Range request

#	may be to cause Squid to prefetch the whole file. If beyond this

#	limit Squid forwards the Range request as it is and the result

#	is NOT cached.

#

#	This is to stop a far ahead range request (lets say start at 17MB)

#	from making Squid fetch the whole object up to that point before

#	sending anything to the client.

#

#	A value of -1 causes Squid to always fetch the object from the

#	beginning so it may cache the result. (2.0 style)

#

#	A value of 0 causes Squid to never fetch more than the

#	client requested. (default)

#

#Default:

# range_offset_limit 0 KB

# TIMEOUTS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: forward_timeout	time-units

#	This parameter specifies how long Squid should at most attempt in

#	finding a forwarding path for the request before giving up.

#

#Default:

# forward_timeout 4 minutes

#  TAG: connect_timeout	time-units

#	This parameter specifies how long to wait for the TCP connect to

#	the requested server or peer to complete before Squid should

#	attempt to find another path where to forward the request.

#

#Default:

# connect_timeout 1 minute

#  TAG: peer_connect_timeout	time-units

#	This parameter specifies how long to wait for a pending TCP

#	connection to a peer cache.  The default is 30 seconds.   You

#	may also set different timeout values for individual neighbors

#	with the 'connect-timeout' option on a 'cache_peer' line.

#

#Default:

# peer_connect_timeout 30 seconds

#  TAG: read_timeout	time-units

#	The read_timeout is applied on server-side connections.  After

#	each successful read(), the timeout will be extended by this

#	amount.  If no data is read again after this amount of time,

#	the request is aborted and logged with ERR_READ_TIMEOUT.  The

#	default is 15 minutes.

#

#Default:

# read_timeout 15 minutes

#  TAG: request_timeout

#	How long to wait for an HTTP request after initial

#	connection establishment.

#

#Default:

# request_timeout 5 minutes

#  TAG: persistent_request_timeout

#	How long to wait for the next HTTP request on a persistent

#	connection after the previous request completes.

#

#Default:

# persistent_request_timeout 1 minute

#  TAG: client_lifetime	time-units

#	The maximum amount of time a client (browser) is allowed to

#	remain connected to the cache process.  This protects the Cache

#	from having a lot of sockets (and hence file descriptors) tied up

#	in a CLOSE_WAIT state from remote clients that go away without

#	properly shutting down (either because of a network failure or

#	because of a poor client implementation).  The default is one

#	day, 1440 minutes.

#

#	NOTE:  The default value is intended to be much larger than any

#	client would ever need to be connected to your cache.  You

#	should probably change client_lifetime only as a last resort.

#	If you seem to have many client connections tying up

#	filedescriptors, we recommend first tuning the read_timeout,

#	request_timeout, persistent_request_timeout and quick_abort values.

#

#Default:

# client_lifetime 1 day

#  TAG: half_closed_clients

#	Some clients may shutdown the sending side of their TCP

#	connections, while leaving their receiving sides open.	Sometimes,

#	Squid can not tell the difference between a half-closed and a

#	fully-closed TCP connection.  By default, half-closed client

#	connections are kept open until a read(2) or write(2) on the

#	socket returns an error.  Change this option to 'off' and Squid

#	will immediately close client connections when read(2) returns

#	"no more data to read."

#

#Default:

# half_closed_clients on

#  TAG: pconn_timeout

#	Timeout for idle persistent connections to servers and other

#	proxies.

#

#Default:

# pconn_timeout 120 seconds

#  TAG: ident_timeout

#	Maximum time to wait for IDENT lookups to complete.

#

#	If this is too high, and you enabled IDENT lookups from untrusted

#	users, you might be susceptible to denial-of-service by having

#	many ident requests going at once.

#

#Default:

# ident_timeout 10 seconds

#  TAG: shutdown_lifetime	time-units

#	When SIGTERM or SIGHUP is received, the cache is put into

#	"shutdown pending" mode until all active sockets are closed.

#	This value is the lifetime to set for all open descriptors

#	during shutdown mode.  Any active clients after this many

#	seconds will receive a 'timeout' message.

#

#Default:

# shutdown_lifetime 30 seconds

# ACCESS CONTROLS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: acl

#	Defining an Access List

#

#	acl aclname acltype string1 ...

#	acl aclname acltype "file" ...

#

#	when using "file", the file should contain one item per line

#

#	acltype is one of the types described below

#

#	By default, regular expressions are CASE-SENSITIVE.  To make

#	them case-insensitive, use the -i option.

#

#	acl aclname src      ip-address/netmask ... (clients IP address)

#	acl aclname src      addr1-addr2/netmask ... (range of addresses)

#	acl aclname dst      ip-address/netmask ... (URL host's IP address)

#	acl aclname myip     ip-address/netmask ... (local socket IP address)

#

#	acl aclname arp      mac-address ... (xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx notation)

#	  # The arp ACL requires the special configure option --enable-arp-acl.

#	  # Furthermore, the arp ACL code is not portable to all operating systems.

#	  # It works on Linux, Solaris, FreeBSD and some other *BSD variants.

#	  #

#	  # NOTE: Squid can only determine the MAC address for clients that are on

#	  # the same subnet. If the client is on a different subnet, then Squid cannot

#	  # find out its MAC address.

#

#	acl aclname srcdomain   .foo.com ...    # reverse lookup, client IP

#	acl aclname dstdomain   .foo.com ...    # Destination server from URL

#	acl aclname srcdom_regex [-i] xxx ...   # regex matching client name

#	acl aclname dstdom_regex [-i] xxx ...   # regex matching server

#	  # For dstdomain and dstdom_regex  a reverse lookup is tried if a IP

#	  # based URL is used and no match is found. The name "none" is used

#	  # if the reverse lookup fails.

#

#	acl aclname time     [day-abbrevs]  [h1:m1-h2:m2]

#	    day-abbrevs:

#		S - Sunday

#		M - Monday

#		T - Tuesday

#		W - Wednesday

#		H - Thursday

#		F - Friday

#		A - Saturday

#	    h1:m1 must be less than h2:m2

#	acl aclname url_regex [-i] ^http:// ...	# regex matching on whole URL

#	acl aclname urlpath_regex [-i] \.gif$ ...	# regex matching on URL path

#	acl aclname urllogin [-i] [^a-zA-Z0-9] ...	# regex matching on URL login field

#	acl aclname port     80 70 21 ...

#	acl aclname port     0-1024 ...		# ranges allowed

#	acl aclname myport   3128 ...		# (local socket TCP port)

#	acl aclname proto    HTTP FTP ...

#	acl aclname method   GET POST ...

#	acl aclname browser  [-i] regexp ...

#	  # pattern match on User-Agent header (see also req_header below)

#        acl aclname referer_regex  [-i] regexp ...

#          # pattern match on Referer header

#          # Referer is highly unreliable, so use with care

#	acl aclname ident    username ...

#	acl aclname ident_regex [-i] pattern ...

#	  # string match on ident output.

#	  # use REQUIRED to accept any non-null ident.

#	acl aclname src_as   number ...

#	acl aclname dst_as   number ...

#	  # Except for access control, AS numbers can be used for

#	  # routing of requests to specific caches. Here's an

#	  # example for routing all requests for AS#1241 and only

#	  # those to mycache.mydomain.net:

#	  # acl asexample dst_as 1241

#	  # cache_peer_access mycache.mydomain.net allow asexample

#	  # cache_peer_access mycache_mydomain.net deny all

#

#	acl aclname proxy_auth username ...

#	acl aclname proxy_auth_regex [-i] pattern ...

#	  # list of valid usernames

#	  # use REQUIRED to accept any valid username.

#	  #

#	  # NOTE: when a Proxy-Authentication header is sent but it is not

#	  # needed during ACL checking the username is NOT logged

#	  # in access.log.

#	  #

#	  # NOTE: proxy_auth requires a EXTERNAL authentication program

#	

----------

## Turbo

Please, someone.

I've been digging for a long time without results.

A website that does not work is: http://www.torrentspy.com, 

i always get a TCP_MISS/504 (Gateway Timeout).

Only for some sites, others work fine, and those that do not work with squid work perfectly if i do not use squid.

----------

## winston_nolan

hi man,

comment this line out - 

```
maximum_object_size_in_memory 128 KB
```

and try it again, that might be a problem.

please also try the following command:

```
echo 0 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn
```

also, please paste for me the output of 

```
squid -v
```

thank you

----------

## Turbo

Squid -v:

```

Squid Cache: Version 2.5.STABLE12

configure options:  --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/bin --exec-prefix=/usr --sbindir=/usr/sbin --localstatedir=/var --mandir=/usr/share/man --sysconfdir=/etc/squid --libexecdir=/usr/lib/squid --enable-auth=basic,digest,ntlm --enable-removal-policies=lru,heap --enable-digest-auth-helpers=password --enable-basic-auth-helpers=PAM,getpwnam,YP,NCSA,SMB,MSNT,multi-domain-NTLM,winbind --enable-external-acl-helpers=ip_user,unix_group,wbinfo_group,winbind_group --enable-ntlm-auth-helpers=SMB,fakeauth,no_check,winbind --enable-linux-netfilter --enable-ident-lookups --enable-useragent-log --enable-cache-digests --enable-delay-pools --enable-referer-log --enable-truncate --enable-arp-acl --with-pthreads --with-large-files --enable-htcp --enable-carp --enable-poll --disable-follow-x-forwarded-for --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-snmp --enable-ssl --enable-storeio='ufs,diskd,coss,aufs,null' --enable-async-io

```

I had checked tcp_ecn allready, it was 0 from the beginning.

and the problem persists after commenting out maximum_object_size_memory.

 :Crying or Very sad:   *sniff*

----------

## Turbo

Ok, this problem appears to be unrelated to squid, i can access the websites that give problems from any computer in my network if i go directly,  but not from the router itself ?! What can possibly prevent my router, and only my router to go to only *some* websites ?Last edited by Turbo on Sat May 13, 2006 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## madchaz

Did you make sure to disable using squid on the router's browser?

----------

## Turbo

Yes i did, i even stopped squid to be 100% sure, websites like http://www.torrentspy.com for some strange reason do not work on my router, others like google work fine.

It isn't a dns issue either, because i can ping it, and my router itself is running a dns server which itself makes use of, including all other pc's in my network.

----------

## Turbo

Ok lads, it apparently has everything to do with my firewall who for some reason doesn't like a few websites, and for some other equally strange reason only blocks them when being accessed from my router and only from the router.

Life with Linux, it sure won't bore easily eh.

----------

